# Canyon Chainguide



## Jakob Sausewind (10. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde und Hallo liebe Canyon-Crew!

Zuerstmal  Daumen hoch, für die Entwicklung einer passenden Kettenführung (http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F01&item=27165). Die Idee ist super und war schon längst überfällig  (An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an kuka, der das schon fast zwei Jahre früher geschafft hat  - funktioniert immer noch super an meinem Torque! )

Hätte da aber noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge - die nächsten Kunden dankens euch 
1. Schickt doch zusammen mit dem Canyon Chainguide auch passende Schrauben zur Montage mit. Zwar waren Beilagscheiben dabei, aber für die Schrauben war ich nochmal zwei Stunden unterwegs .
2. Die Beschreibung auf der Canyon-Homepage ist mehr als irreführend ..."Der schaltbare Chainguide ist mit 2- und 3-fach-Kurbeln (bis *36* Zähne) kompatibel"  - wer Zählt vorher seine "Zähne" nach, wenn auch noch "passend für alle AM Modelle ab Modeljahr 2011 steht .  - abgesehen davon hätte ich echt Stein und Bein geschworen, dass es ursprünglich  - als ich meinen Caihnguide bestellt habe - noch hieß passend für Modelle ab Modelljahr 2010.
3. "...Daher ist eine leichte Montage und Justage ohne Ausbau der Innenlagerschalen möglich."  ...  also ich bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd, aber ich musste die Innenlagerschalen ausbauen .

... also nicht falsch verstehen, ich find den Canyon Chainguide wirklich gut, allerdings wird meiner Meinung nach nicht deutlich genug, dass der Chainguide *nicht *für Nerve Modelle von 2010 passen, sofern sie eine normale Dreifachkurbel haben, wie sie von Werk her verbaut wurde! 

Gruß, Jakob


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. März 2012)

Für die Schrauben hätten 5Minuten gereicht, in denen du eine Email an Canyon geschrieben hast, und sie darauf aufmerksam machst,dass deiner Bestellung keine Schrauben beigelegt waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakob Sausewind (11. März 2012)

...glaube auch, dass die Canyonjungs mir die Schrauben gleich anstandslos geschickt hätten - sind ja immer ganz umgänglich und der Service passt - aber dann hätte ich die Montage wieder um ein paar Tage verschieben müssen. Na und da doch lieber 2 Stunden Baumarkt


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. März 2012)

:d


----------



## Chicane (11. März 2012)

Bei meiner Kettenführung damals waren auch keine Schrauben dabei... aber die lagen dem Bike bei  Aber ansonsten ist es richtig, die Beschreibung ist besonders für "Kettenführungsneulinge" recht irreführend.


----------



## boarder87 (11. März 2012)

Jakob Sausewind schrieb:


> ... also nicht falsch verstehen, ich find den Canyon Chainguide wirklich gut, allerdings wird meiner Meinung nach nicht deutlich genug, dass der Chainguide *nicht *für Nerve Modelle von 2010 passen, sofern sie eine normale Dreifachkurbel haben, wie sie von Werk her verbaut wurde!
> 
> Gruß, Jakob



Was ist an der Kurbel von 2010 anderst als bei den neueren Modellen, dass der Chainguide nicht passt?


----------



## Jakob Sausewind (12. März 2012)

> Was ist an der Kurbel von 2010 anderst als bei den neueren Modellen, dass der Chainguide nicht passt?



Also vom Prinzip müssten die Kurbel 2010 (Shimano Deore XT FC-M770-10, 42-32-24 Zähne) und die Kurbel 2012 (Shimano Deore XT FC-M780, 42-32-24 Zähne) eigntlich gleich sein. Aber für die 2012er Kurbel passt der Chainguide ja eigentlich   - achso 2012, hat ja auch 42 Zähne - hm, irgendwie wird´s schon


----------



## verano (18. März 2012)

Ich bin am überlegen, meinem Rad auch einen CG zu gönnen. Punkt 3 deiner Liste lässt mich aber noch zweifeln. Wie läuft der Verbau denn konkret ab? 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## green_monkey (22. März 2012)

> Hallo liebe Gemeinde und Hallo liebe Canyon-Crew!
> 
> Zwar waren Beilagscheiben dabei, aber für die Schrauben war ich nochmal zwei Stunden unterwegs .


»Ich auch!«



> ... abgesehen davon hätte ich echt Stein und Bein geschworen, dass es ursprünglich  - als ich meinen Caihnguide bestellt habe - noch hieß passend für Modelle ab Modelljahr 2010.


»... ging mir genauso. Bis dahin hatte ich geschluckt, dass es für mein 2010er AM kein Chainguide gibt und war daher echt überrascht, als ich im aktualisiertem Shop endlich für mein Bike ein Chainguide bestellen konnte. Die Kefü konnte ich allerdings nur mit zwei Schrauben statt mit drei befestigen. 
Hab an meinem Rad eine 2fach Saint Kurbel montiert.


----------



## boarder87 (22. März 2012)

kannst du mal bitte ein bild davon posten, ish kann mri nicht so richtig vorstellen wie das Teil funktioniert.
Wäre Prima


----------



## swoosh999 (24. März 2012)

Jakob Sausewind schrieb:


> 3. "...Daher ist eine leichte Montage und Justage ohne Ausbau der Innenlagerschalen möglich."  ...  also ich bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd, aber ich musste die Innenlagerschalen ausbauen .



wenn du den chainguide auseinander drückst (darum ist er ja in der mitte auch offen) bekommt man ihn ohne ausbau der lagerschalen drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## green_monkey (24. März 2012)

boarder87 schrieb:


> kannst du mal bitte ein bild davon posten, ish kann mri nicht so richtig vorstellen wie das Teil funktioniert.
> Wäre Prima




http://fotopark.de/rad/Chainguide_AM2010_hiRes.jpg


----------



## Renito (27. März 2012)

green_monkey schrieb:


> http://fotopark.de/rad/Chainguide_AM2010_hiRes.jpg


 
Fährst du da ein Torque?
Dann montiere doch deinen E-Type einfach nicht am Tretlager sondern direkt am Rahmen. Dann kannst du deine Kettenführung auch problemlos mit der dritten Schraube befestigen.

Gruß, Renito.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (29. April 2012)

Ola

Canyn hat doch weder 2011 noch 2012 AM's mit max 36 Zähnn verbaut... Oder?
Bei den 2012ern mit Sram/Truvativ sinds mindestens 38. Oder versteh ich da was falsch?

Hats jemand an nem 2012er AM mit 2x10 Truvativ-Kurbel verbaut? Wenn ja mit welchen Erfahrungen?


----------



## un1e4shed (3. Mai 2012)

Wer findet den Fehler?^^






Mal abgesehen von der merkwürdigen Verpackung....


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Mai 2012)

Ähm, die eine Tüte ist zu gross!


----------



## un1e4shed (3. Mai 2012)

3 Schrauben, 2 Beilagscheiben....

und sorry aber eine Einstückverpackung für Schrauben, das ist doch wirklich nicht im Sinne des Umweltschutzes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icejoker (3. Mai 2012)

> Ähm, die eine Tüte ist zu gross!


----------



## simdiem (3. Mai 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> und sorry aber eine Einstückverpackung für Schrauben, das ist doch wirklich nicht im Sinne des Umweltschutzes....



Ha na klar ist das notwendig!!! Siehst doch was passiert, wenn versucht wird mehrere Teile in eine Tüte zu packen


----------



## Monche (6. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand irgendwelche negativen erfahrungen mit der Führung gemacht?

Ich habe jetzt seit 150km die bionicon drauf und eins der halter ist jetzt schon gebrochen. Ich habe zwar noch eins aber das wird sicher auch brechen. 
Ich sehe die Canyon Führung als sauberere und haltbarere Alternative der bionicon. Vor allem da sie ja das gleiche kostet. 
Vorausgesetzt ist natürlich dass man ne 2 Fach Kurbel hat. Und das große Blatt Max 36 Zähne hat.


----------



## Chicane (7. Mai 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler?^^
> 
> Mal abgesehen von der merkwürdigen Verpackung....



2 Unterlegscheiben ist richtig. Die sind nicht für die Schrauben sondern um die Rolle auszuspacern.


----------



## MurdocP42 (7. Mai 2012)

Hi, 
benötigt man für die Montage den ISCG05 Adapter von Canyon, oder passt der direkt an die Aufnahme die am Rahmen ist? Habe ein AM 2010


----------



## un1e4shed (7. Mai 2012)

Chicane schrieb:


> 2 Unterlegscheiben ist richtig. Die sind nicht für die Schrauben sondern um die Rolle auszuspacern.



Hoppla  ja dann nimm ich alles zurück 



MurdocP42 schrieb:


> Hi,
> benötigt man für die Montage den ISCG05 Adapter von Canyon, oder passt  der direkt an die Aufnahme die am Rahmen ist? Habe ein AM 2010



Geht direkt drauf, brauchste kein Adapter


----------



## T!ll (7. Mai 2012)

Jakob Sausewind schrieb:


> ...dass es ursprünglich  - als ich meinen Caihnguide bestellt habe - noch hieß passend für Modelle ab Modelljahr 2010.



passt auch problemlos an 2010er Bikes


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. Mai 2012)

Hat denn mal wer versucht das Teil an einer Kurbel mit 38er Blatt zu montieren?
Oder ist das einfach zu knapp?


----------



## Mithras (18. Mai 2012)

Werd das Teil heute auch mal montieren .. an meiner Bionicon is die 2.Aufhängung futsch .. nun hab ich darauf keine Lust mehr ..


----------



## Monche (18. Mai 2012)

Ich bin jetzt zwei Touren damit Gefahren und finde diese besser als die bionicon. Sieht auch sauberer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. Mai 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt zwei Touren damit Gefahren und finde diese besser als die bionicon. Sieht auch sauberer aus.



Kannst du vlt mal ein Bild vom Endzustand posten?


----------



## Monche (21. Mai 2012)

So sieht es zur zeit bei mir aus ;-)


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. Mai 2012)

Danke, sieht sauber aus!


----------



## Mithras (21. Mai 2012)

Ich hab das Problem, dass mir trotz Chainguide im Park 3x die Kette abgeflogen ist ... falsch eingestellt? 

Mit dem Bionicon Teil war die bombenfest auf den Zahnblättern ...


----------



## Monche (21. Mai 2012)

Das könnte höchstens mal auf dem kleinen Blatt und kleinem Ritzel passieren. Da sitzt die Kette ja relativ locker. Aber auf trails fahre ich sowieso nur auf dem großen kettenblatt


----------



## Mithras (21. Mai 2012)

nöö aufm 36iger  ... liegts an meinem Fahrstil ?


----------



## Monche (21. Mai 2012)

Hmm... Bestimmt... . 

Ne, mal im ernst. Ich habe auch erst 50km damit runter. Mal sehen wir es sich bei mir verhält


----------



## _andi_ (28. Januar 2013)

ich bin grad dabei den chainguide zu montieren und hab vermutlich eine lächerliche frage ... bei 2x10 läuft die kette auf beiden blättern in der vertiefung des rädchens? oder läuft das große blatt in der furche und das kleine quasi oben drauf ohne führung?


----------



## JulianM. (28. Januar 2013)

beides in der Führung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (28. Januar 2013)

wie soll das denn dann funktionieren? die vertiefung am rädchen der führung ist ca. 9mm breit, aber der abstand von kette aussen großes blatt zu kette innen kleines blatt sind ca. 14mm bei mir.


----------



## JulianM. (28. Januar 2013)

ach ne, halt mal... im kleinen ritzel fährt sie oben, im großen in der furche. sorry


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese KeFü auch am Torque Vertride Bj. 2011 passt?

Gruss
Monster


----------



## Mithras (31. Januar 2013)

Sollte sie, ich hab se am Torque Trailflow 2011 und die Rahmen sind identisch ... es muss nur die ISCG5 adapterplatte runter (falls die montiert ist)


----------



## Monsterwade (4. Februar 2013)

@ Mithras: Danke für die Info. Sollte dann passen.
Poste wenn ich's auf die Reihe kriege, es zu montieren.
Spätestens vor dem Biken in PdS )
Das Klappern der Kette nervt einfach.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## derrjan (12. Februar 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> passt auch problemlos an 2010er Bikes



Auch bei einem Nerve AM 7.0 mit dreifach Kurbel (orginal) ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (12. Februar 2013)

derrjan schrieb:


> Auch bei einem Nerve AM 7.0 mit dreifach Kurbel (orginal) ????



nein. geht nur mit max 2 Fach. für 3 Fach nimmste am besten die Bionicon C.Guide v.2


----------



## FloRoth (1. März 2013)

Hey,

bin gerade am überlegen ob die kefü von e.thirteen trs an das torque von 2011 passt. Die ist ja jetzt am neuen torque auch verbaut. Die Rahmen schauen schon sehr identisch aus.

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung? Ich finde die Kefü von Canyon nicht so toll. Hab mit der öfter Probleme.

Flo


----------



## derrjan (11. Mai 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> nein. geht nur mit max 2 Fach. für 3 Fach nimmste am besten die Bionicon C.Guide v.2



Hey, 

habe die Bionicon installiert. Läuft super! Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Jobi (11. Mai 2013)

derrjan schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> habe die Bionicon installiert. Läuft super! Danke für den Tip.



Die Fahr ich auch schon seit einem Jahr. Hab null Probleme seither!

Rock on!

Jobi


----------



## Monche (11. Mai 2013)

derrjan schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> habe die Bionicon installiert. Läuft super! Danke für den Tip.




Hey, freut mich... Bei mit hat sie leider nicht so lange durchgehalten :-(... Lässt sich aber immer leicht reparieren


----------



## Mithras (18. Mai 2013)

ja meine hatte sich auch 2x am Torque verabschiedet .. :/


----------

